# [SPOILER] Milan - San Remo. La classica di Primavera. 17th March - Spoilers



## thom (12 Mar 2013)

Plenty of talk on this already but no dedicated thread.
The favorites & their odds ? Paddy Power has the following :
Sagan 6-4
Cavendish 7-1
Goss 14-1
Cancellara 16-1
Greipel 18-1
Pozzato 20-1
Boassen Hagen, Hushovd, Nibali, Gilbert 25-1

Moreno Moser is 33-1 - I reckon Cannondale will do their Strade Bianca trick and send him off up the road with anyone who goes over the Poggio, so he would be my outsider.


----------



## RoyPSB (12 Mar 2013)

Hard to look past Sagan.


----------



## jdtate101 (12 Mar 2013)

Agree. Sagan's form is just awesome right now. Yesterday's T-A stage was seriously impressive.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (12 Mar 2013)

The Sagan-Moser trick won't work again in either combination, but Sagan doesn't need it. Cav has already ruled out his chances this year, but that means he probably really thinks he can win it.


----------



## rowdin (12 Mar 2013)

Geraint Thomas could be a good bet.


----------



## beastie (12 Mar 2013)

Thread title is too short.


----------



## beastie (12 Mar 2013)

Sagan FTW.


----------



## rich p (12 Mar 2013)

beastie said:


> Thread title is too short.


There's a totally unnecessary apostrophe in there too.


----------



## Noodley (12 Mar 2013)

Sagan
Nibali
Gilbert

That's your podium for you <I wonder what odds for that?>


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Mar 2013)

rich p said:


> There's a totally unnecessary apostrophe in there too.


Sanremo while we're at it.


----------



## rich p (12 Mar 2013)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Sanremo while we're at it.


Ché?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Mar 2013)

rich p said:


> Ché?


Not San Remo, Sanremo, saves a capital and a space.


----------



## ayceejay (12 Mar 2013)

rich p said:


> Ché?


?que


----------



## thom (12 Mar 2013)

beastie said:


> Thread title is too short.


Mods, it has been brought to my attention that the thread title is deficient.
Is it possible to amend the title as follows:
1) put a full stop after the word "Primavera"
2) add closed brackets around "Spoilers", which should be "[Spoilers]".

To my fellow posters I offer my apologies. We have high standards in the Pro Cycling and Racing forum. I'm sorry that on this occasion my contribution has fallen short.

Edit by Mod:
Edited as requested.

Future failure to meet the exacting standards of PC&R will only be tolerated if CAKE  is offered to all contributors to the thread.


----------



## zizou (12 Mar 2013)

Hard to see past Sagan - he'll be marked but with the sprint he has those that are capable of staying with him on the way up (and down) are going to struggle to beat him.

Cav has downplayed his chances, however is also looking pretty skinny at the moment. Wonder about Cancellera too, he got a bit of criticism on here but imo he looked quite strong in the Strade Bianche. Perhaps to his advantage that Sagan is going to be the centre of attention.

Hushovd as an outsider - was impressed with his performance yesterday, hopefully a return to some sort of form


----------



## rich p (12 Mar 2013)

ayceejay said:


> ?que


Not in Italian but I feel we are drifting off topic!


----------



## rich p (12 Mar 2013)

Sagan is nailed on but there's many a slip and all that.
If the sprinters manage to stick with the front group then Cav, Goss and Greipel would expect to beat him in a bunch sprint.


----------



## rich p (12 Mar 2013)

User said:


> not sure he's riding
> http://www.paulche.com/paul-che.php


Looks like he was way ahead of his time with that helmet too!


----------



## thom (12 Mar 2013)

rich p said:


> Sagan is nailed on but there's many a slip and all that.
> If the sprinters manage to stick with the front group then Cav, Goss and Greipel would expect to beat him in a bunch sprint.


I think you're right - it will be very hard for Sagan in particular, which is why I see Canondale coming up with a secondary strategy like last year when Nibali attacked and then wheel sucked Cancellara into submission.
Fabian is certainly putting greater emphasis on such races this year and he certainly has the guts to do something different, perhaps from longer range this time.
Few people would have picked the last two winners of Goss and Gerrans so it wouldn't surprise me if a similarly unanticipated rider wins this year.


----------



## laurence (12 Mar 2013)

i'm going for Cancellara, thus dooming him to lose. i just think he'll pull something off while everyone looks at Sagan


----------



## tigger (12 Mar 2013)

I've already touted Eddy the Boss as my pick pre season, so I'll have to stick with him... but I don't hold out much hope. Hard to see past Sagan, but Cav looks in good nick so I wouldn't rule him out. Would love to see the God of Thunder pull this off!


----------



## thom (13 Mar 2013)

Inclement weather to be expected this Sunday. 5 degrees in Milan, 10 degrees in San Remo (Sanremo if you prefer). Snow and rain too.


----------



## BJH (15 Mar 2013)

This one could well be an absolute cracker.

Sagan dismissing his chances leaves me thinking he's up for it, Cancellara clearly is and Cav is keeping quiet.

What more could you ask for


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Mar 2013)

BJH said:


> This one could well be an absolute cracker.
> 
> Sagan dismissing his chances leaves me thinking he's up for it, Cancellara clearly is and Cav is keeping quiet.
> 
> *What more could you ask for*


 
How about a spot of Cancellara-Sagan pre-race sparring? http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/sagan-unperturbed-by-cancellara-comments-ahead-of-milan-san-remo


----------



## ceepeebee (15 Mar 2013)

I have a feeling in my waters that chavanel might do something.


----------



## Radchenister (16 Mar 2013)

It's bristling with excitement this one - Sagan, it has to be (thus ruining the karma balance for him) !


----------



## Radchenister (16 Mar 2013)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> How about a spot of Cancellara-Sagan pre-race sparring? http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/sagan-unperturbed-by-cancellara-comments-ahead-of-milan-san-remo


 
That makes it even more interesting - now a bit of a grudge match  !


----------



## laurence (16 Mar 2013)

ceepeebee said:


> I have a feeling in my waters that chavanel might do something.


 
try drinking cranberry juice.

he does seem to be a dark horse these days. i think he might be in the stirring up process, but feel he'll be spat out as the 'big boys' start to fight in earnest.


----------



## ceepeebee (16 Mar 2013)

Arf

Sagan is 1.48 on betfair to finish top3, ridiculous odds given the amount of things that can happen in a bike race.


----------



## Tom Hooper (16 Mar 2013)

well fantasy team has sagan, cav, cancellara, thomas and stannard as my picks and a few cheapys to fill gaps. i think thomas and stannard can suprise in the classics


----------



## thom (16 Mar 2013)




----------



## Sittingduck (16 Mar 2013)

I reckon Cancellara will win it, somehow. Difficult to see past Sagan but I just have a feeling...


----------



## rowdin (16 Mar 2013)

I think team sky will race up the climbs, to see if they can lose the sprinters and Sagan. Sagan can climb but at team sky pace maybe not, if they do, Eddy Boss, and GT, have a good chance of winning.

This is the first time team sky have made a serious attack at the classics. The others riders are not facing Eddy boss and Geraint Thomas, they are facing team sky, who while ascending a mountain can leave hole pelotons in there wake.


----------



## Radchenister (16 Mar 2013)

... but can also be destroyed when their control lapses due to unpredictable events and sidewinders, as demonstrated last week  .


----------



## tigger (16 Mar 2013)

Hmm... Latest forecast is wet, but not so windy north easterly (tail wind).


----------



## tigger (16 Mar 2013)

So ignoring the obvious choice of Sagan and Cacellara I'm going to say Boasson Hagen or Hushovd


----------



## PpPete (16 Mar 2013)

Thor is a bit good in the wet.
Remember that long solo break in the TdF a few years ago?


----------



## redcard (16 Mar 2013)

Anyone but Sagan.


----------



## zizou (17 Mar 2013)

Dont usually bet but had an email offer for a free one...rather than playing it safe ive gone for Degenkolb

Of course soon as i placed that i read an article about him having muscle problems all this week!


----------



## Basil.B (17 Mar 2013)

Come on Thor! 
Snow on the course.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Mar 2013)

If Geraint Thomas can race like Wales played rugby yesterday....


----------



## jdtate101 (17 Mar 2013)

Talk of race being neutralised over the snow bound passes, possibly with riders getting buses/team cars over the snowy bits, then restarting once clear. I have to say, from the pictures I've seen posted by OPQS, Sky and Blanco on twitter...it looks really bad in places, surely just too unsafe to race on those bits.

Not sure how the neutralisation would work, but I'm guessing they would have a secondary mass start, roll out and flag drop. This would effectively stop any racing in the first part as the riders would just take it easy and conserve energy until the second start. whilst this is totally understandable, and prudent given the risks involved, it would make for a slightly less interesting race. On the flip side the second half would be full bore as they should still have reasonably fresh legs......


......should be an interesting day's racing...


----------



## PpPete (17 Mar 2013)

Turchino definitely neutralised.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Mar 2013)




----------



## PpPete (17 Mar 2013)

> the riders will take shuttle buses and cars from the 117km point to 163km and the time gap to the break will be kept at the foot of the climb.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Mar 2013)

^^ That'll suit the all out sprinters.


----------



## Radchenister (17 Mar 2013)

'... unpredictable events and sidewinders ...'  .


----------



## rich p (17 Mar 2013)

Damn


----------



## Radchenister (17 Mar 2013)

Current weather in Milan is 4 - 6 degrees C , 0 -2 with wind chill and rain - clearer later.
San Remo 7 - 9 degrees C but less wind chill, clear at present - rain later.
Likely worse on high ground, weather appears to be tracking the race - eek.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (17 Mar 2013)

This will suit Thor and the other Scandanavians, will it not?

update: well, my comment was clearly the kiss of death for Norwegian, Lars-Petter Nordhaug, who has just abandonned...


----------



## PpPete (17 Mar 2013)

Tweet from @koendekort
It's snowing so much this could be biathlon. If so, can I be shot first?


----------



## jifdave (17 Mar 2013)

so will they have to drop the 'longest single day race' thing? nearly 50k of bus now....


----------



## BJH (17 Mar 2013)

No doubt Cav and the other sprinters will be re evaluating their chances with one mountain down

This seems to be even more wide open now than it was before should be good.


----------



## dellzeqq (17 Mar 2013)

deptfordmarmoset said:


>


that 110kph speed limit is going to do slow Cancellara right down.........


----------



## PpPete (17 Mar 2013)

I'm not sure cutting out the Turchino will make that much difference. It's Le Manie that kills off the pure sprinters.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (17 Mar 2013)

PpPete said:


> I'm not sure cutting out the Turchino will make that much difference. It's Le Manie that kills off the pure sprinters.


 
Well, they are now talking about neutralising Le Manie too... in which case, they might as well abandon the race altogether this year. It's getting silly.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Mar 2013)

Yep, La Manie's out too.


----------



## jifdave (17 Mar 2013)

so the break away work together they could run away with it.... whose going to chase them down?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Mar 2013)

jifdave said:


> so the break away work together they could run away with it.... whose going to chase them down?


Who's going to get back out of the team bus, more like...

85km of racing left, Belkov, Bak, Montaguti, Rosa, Fortin and Lastras with a 7:10 lead.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (17 Mar 2013)

jifdave said:


> so the break away work together they could run away with it.... whose going to chase them down?


 
It's actually completely unfair - if the other teams had known that the two toughest climbs would be taken out, they would never have let a break get this far ahead. They could still chase them down, but even so...


----------



## Flying_Monkey (17 Mar 2013)

Of course, there are still the Cipressa and the Poggio, so a Sagan or a Gilbert (or even a Nibali) could still break things up before it came down to a mass sprint...


----------



## jifdave (17 Mar 2013)

only 202km long now....


----------



## Dave Davenport (17 Mar 2013)

Well my Sunday cycling has been buggered up by the weather and now plan B (watching cycling on TV whilst drinking beer) is going the same way!


----------



## edindave (17 Mar 2013)

Someone tell Eurosport to press stop on You've Been Framed and put the race back on!


----------



## Basil.B (17 Mar 2013)

Just been looking at David Millar's Twitter pics.
Glad I haven't got to ride in those conditions!


----------



## smutchin (17 Mar 2013)

Daniel Friebe tipped Arthur Vichot for the win. But that was yesterday...


----------



## smutchin (17 Mar 2013)

He's also just tweeted that they should have recalculated the time gap after the restart using Duckworth-Lewis.


----------



## SteelUn (17 Mar 2013)

Flying_Monkey said:


> It's actually completely unfair - if the other teams had known that the two toughest climbs would be taken out, they would never have let a break get this far ahead. They could still chase them down, but even so...


 
This reminds me of the tacks on road incident in Tdf last year, when nobody stopped or slowed the breakaway either. Perhaps it is just part of the pros and cons of getting into a breakaway.


----------



## PpPete (17 Mar 2013)

Lars Bak....has a mudguard on his bike


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Mar 2013)

With the equivalent of cricket's Duckworth-Lewis method, that 7:10 lead would have been reduced, I'm sure. But, along with 99% of the population, I have no idea how they calculate it.


----------



## Trail Child (17 Mar 2013)

They should have moved MSR here. At least the roads would be well plowed & salted. LOL


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Mar 2013)

And then there were 5 - Fortin's dropped out of the lead group with under 5 mins advance. Cavendish, for some incomprehensible reason, is riding in shorts!


----------



## Sittingduck (17 Mar 2013)

Chavanel abandoned...

Edit: or not...


----------



## rich p (17 Mar 2013)

It's still pretty gruesome out there but I personally think, given the organisation, road closures and logistics that it's worth restructuring.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (17 Mar 2013)

Cav has only 2 teammates left - I wonder if he's starting to think that the grass might not actually be greener at OPQS...


----------



## dellzeqq (17 Mar 2013)

Nibali out. Chavanel not out. Sky at the front.


----------



## PpPete (17 Mar 2013)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Cav has only 2 teammates left - I wonder if he's starting to think that the grass might not actually be greener at OPQS...


If he's up for it, he won't mind, he'll just jump on the Sky or the Canondale train.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (17 Mar 2013)

Sky are looking serious about this one.


----------



## dellzeqq (17 Mar 2013)

team Sky has crashed. Thomas looks to be out


----------



## smutchin (17 Mar 2013)

Tyler Farrar down too. How unusual.


----------



## smutchin (17 Mar 2013)

Just before the Cipressa. Very bad timing.


----------



## smutchin (17 Mar 2013)

Chava's taken advantage and got in the small escape group. Excellent!


----------



## jifdave (17 Mar 2013)

ed boas hagen dropped


----------



## Flying_Monkey (17 Mar 2013)

Stannard is still there, Sagan, Gilbert, Chavanel, and I think I saw Degenkolb - it's getting much more select. No sign of Cav.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (17 Mar 2013)

And Gilbert goes on the attack!


----------



## smutchin (17 Mar 2013)

Attaque de PhilGil!


----------



## smutchin (17 Mar 2013)

That is a real select group. Great to see Stannard in there.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (17 Mar 2013)

Sagan, Cancellara, Stannard, Chavanel (plus Pozzato?) catching Gilbert.


----------



## Sittingduck (17 Mar 2013)

Front group is looking a bit tasty


----------



## Flying_Monkey (17 Mar 2013)

Stannard goes! Chavanel and some Katusha rider with him now - they have a gap.

Edit: it's Vorganov, but he's not doing much.


----------



## smutchin (17 Mar 2013)

Roelandts is near the front too. He's going to be dangerous at the finish.


----------



## smutchin (17 Mar 2013)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Stannard goes! Chavanel and some Katusha rider with him now - they have a gap.



Vorganov. He's fannying about, will probably kill the attack by not doing his bit. Nobber.


----------



## smutchin (17 Mar 2013)

Sky have just tweeted that GT is back in the chase group.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (17 Mar 2013)

smutchin said:


> Vorganov. He's fannying about, will probably kill the attack by not doing his bit. Nobber.


 
Seems to be working now and it's extending - almost 30 seconds.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (17 Mar 2013)

And he's dropped - only Stannard and Chavanel now, being chased by Vorganov and Iglinsky who's come from nowhere...


----------



## Sittingduck (17 Mar 2013)

Can Stannard win this??!


----------



## smutchin (17 Mar 2013)

Spartacus makes his move!


----------



## smutchin (17 Mar 2013)

Sagan goes with him! OMG!


----------



## Flying_Monkey (17 Mar 2013)

Cancellara and Sagan, plus Ciolek (!) coming back to Chavanel and Stannard...


----------



## Flying_Monkey (17 Mar 2013)

Paolini too, in fact the whole group - going to be a big bunch unless someone else attacks.


----------



## jifdave (17 Mar 2013)

stannard doing himself proud


----------



## Sittingduck (17 Mar 2013)

What a finish this is shaping up to be


----------



## Flying_Monkey (17 Mar 2013)

Ciolek! Amazing - certainly his best win ever.


----------



## smutchin (17 Mar 2013)

That was fun. Well done Ciolek!


----------



## dellzeqq (17 Mar 2013)

first Classic victory for a team from Africa! Stannard was magnificent!


----------



## Flying_Monkey (17 Mar 2013)

Turned into a pretty damn fine race in the end despite everything. Shame Stannard didn't get it, but nice to see that Sagan isn't going to just win everything he wants (much as I like him).


----------



## Dave Davenport (17 Mar 2013)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Turned into a pretty damn fine race in the end despite everything. Shame Stannard didn't get it, but nice to see that Sagan isn't going to just win everything he wants (much as I like him).


+1


----------



## raindog (17 Mar 2013)

What a great ride from Stannard, mixing it with the big names


----------



## WannabeCyclist (17 Mar 2013)

Great by Stannard and nice to see someone who wasn't Sagan win in a sprint.

Cav stuck with the peloton by himself for almost the entire second half of the race, and it was only 14 seconds down in the end. Great to see him sticking it out.


----------



## oldroadman (17 Mar 2013)

Ian Stannard, what can you say, one of the animators of the race. Without the efforts from Chavanel and him, it looked as if the chading group could get back, instead of the little split that got Spartacus, Ciolek and Sagan there. Shame about the weather and disruption though, despite being a very long day it's a nice race ro ride, the last hour or so can hurt a bit!
Excellent ride by Cav, there at the peloton sprint for 9th, in days of old he may simply have not bothered if a win was not available, and he got over the tre capi, Cipressa, and Poggio very well.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (17 Mar 2013)

Actually really enjoyed that. Kept turning the heating up in the house as i was cold even watching it!


----------



## Crackle (17 Mar 2013)

redcard said:


> Anyone but Sagan.


That's the closest I can find to anyone calling the winner. Ciolek and MTN-Qhubeka, not one I saw predicted anywhere. Where there odds for him?


----------



## CRC (17 Mar 2013)

I think I read that he was 80/1 before the start and drifted to 150/1 during the race.


----------



## Crackle (17 Mar 2013)

I'm also quite surprised that Nibali didn't win...


----------



## Strathlubnaig (17 Mar 2013)

Managed to avoid the results until I found time to watch the recorded race before starting my night shift, quite entertaining all in all, never guessed the winner either. Surprised that Boonen bailed out and moaned at the organizers, bit soft for a Belgian. Chapeau to all the finishers on a tough day.


----------



## zizou (17 Mar 2013)

The last 20k or so was great. As was the war of attrition prior to that, although it wouldnt have been much fun to ride in it...actually pretty similar conditions to i was riding in today only i didnt have a team car giving me dry jackets and gloves when required


----------



## redcard (17 Mar 2013)

Crackle said:


> That's the closest I can find to anyone calling the winner. Ciolek and MTN-Qhubeka, not one I saw predicted anywhere. Where there odds for him?



You give me way too much credit!

I just don't like Sagan. Think he's the only rider I actively dislike.


----------



## Strathlubnaig (18 Mar 2013)

How close was that finish eh ?


----------



## montage (18 Mar 2013)

just watched the finish - If cancellara had gone a bit earlier.....


----------



## The Couch (18 Mar 2013)

Strathlubnaig said:


> Surprised that Boonen bailed out and moaned at the organizers, bit soft for a Belgian.


 
To be honest, I understand his point that he was saying that the organization knew about the Turchino situation before the start. So they either 1. let the riders start and completely finish the stage
2. or they just directly start in whatever-the-place-was-called where they had their second start

He was saying, that there were tons of guys already dropped (he was saying close to 100 guys) already in the "first race" but that the whole peloton was put together again at the re-start so he felt that was very unfair for the guys who had been "racing" in the snowy first part.

Then again, I do agree that Boonen indeed was moaning an awful lot, especially as he is one of the "poster-boys" of cycling (but I guess it's also partly because he just doesn't like those conditions either; not all Belgians enjoy Belgian weather )


BTW, just the fact that there is actually an answer to the question, "can anybody beat Sagan if there is a select group going to the finish", has blown me away 

Personally, I am a bit disappointed that GIlbert, Roelandts, Pozzato and Degenkolb missed the escape on the Poggio, they all looked fine after the Cipressa.
And on a side-comment, when I saw the weather, I was convinced Voeckler was going to pop up somewhere in the finale (e.g. after the Cipressa) like a jack-in-the-box and try to go for an escape. So when I looked at the full results this morning, I checked if he had abandoned (which would explain his no-show) and I saw he actually did finish and more specifically in the last group. Seems weird to me that he couldn't play a part - at all - in the race (since he can be mostly trusted to have a whack at it) but still wanted to finish.


----------



## Buddfox (18 Mar 2013)

Slightly off topic, but I thought the Eurosport commentary team were really good - it's the first time I've heard them. Magnus Backstedt had the insight of a Kelly (plus some humour), but I could actually understand him, and I didn't miss Dave Harmon repeatedly blowing sunshine up Sean Kelly's behind. More please.


----------



## Speicher (18 Mar 2013)

What was his name? I agree that Magnus is good at giving the riders' perspective.


----------



## thom (18 Mar 2013)

Missed the race live but enjoyed Stannard et al animating the finale on the replays.
Kind of beautiful for Ciolek to pip Sagan and Cancellara for the biggest win of his career.
I liked Cancellara's post race interview - very gracious. Edit - looking at the Sagan thread, perhaps he made another interview too...
Bring on spring please...


----------



## smutchin (18 Mar 2013)

I think the other commentator was Ant McCrossan.

I like Magnus Backstedt but I find his accent really weird. I've probably become too accustomed to Sean Kelly.


----------



## smutchin (18 Mar 2013)

thom said:


> Edit - looking at the Sagan thread, perhaps he made another interview too...


 
http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/cancellara-ready-for-milan-san-remo-showdown

Tbh, I thought Cancellara was older than 30. He seems to have been around forever.


----------



## rich p (18 Mar 2013)

smutchin said:


> I think the other commentator was *Ant McCrossan*.
> 
> I like Magnus Backstedt but I find his accent really weird. I've probably become too accustomed to Sean Kelly.


No, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no,no, no, no,no, no, no,no, no, no,no, no, no,
McCrossan is terrible, awful, should be shot, hopeless, useless........

That was a new (to me) bloke called Declan Quigley. He was pretty good.
Eurosport have also used a newish one recently called Robbie Hatch who isn't too bad.


----------



## smutchin (18 Mar 2013)

Oops! I did think McCrossan was sounding quite coherent and knowledgeable by his usual standards.


----------



## PpPete (18 Mar 2013)

smutchin said:


> Oops! I did think McCrossan was sounding quite coherent and knowledgeable by his usual standards.


 
Havnt we seen _*Ant *_McCrossan.and _*Dec*_lan Quigley somewhere before ?


----------



## Buddfox (18 Mar 2013)

rich p said:


> No, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no,no, no, no,no, no, no,no, no, no,no, no, no,
> McCrossan is terrible, awful, should be shot, hopeless, useless........
> 
> That was a new (to me) bloke called Declan Quigley. He was pretty good.
> Eurosport have also used a newish one recently called Robbie Hatch who isn't too bad.


 
Interesting - despite ostensibly being a motorsport commentator he seemed to know enough to correctly identify riders when the captions were wrong - which is not always a given with cycling commentators. I thought the pairing worked well.


----------



## Dave Davenport (18 Mar 2013)

Yeah but what did he have for dinner last night and what's the local cheese like?!


----------



## smutchin (18 Mar 2013)

Not much love for Cancellara at Cycle Sport:

http://www.cyclesportmag.com/news-and-comment/talking-points-milan-san-remo/


----------



## Hont (18 Mar 2013)

Buddfox said:


> Interesting - despite ostensibly being a motorsport commentator he seemed to know enough to correctly identify riders when the captions were wrong - which is not always a given with cycling commentators. I thought the pairing worked well.


Agree. Although I think Quigley probably employed the "trick" of looking at the race number and then the list of riders, because he was happily telling us exactly which rider was in the process of abandoning when Magnus (and anyone else watching the screen) could tell that the rider was just changing a tyre. He then self-critiqued himself for not looking at the screen.

Re. the wrong captions, I'm really not sure how Johan van Summeran could be confused for Ian Stannard. They're not even on the same team FFS. Stannard had even thoughtfully worn a GB helmet, so it didn't matter that he had a rain cape on.


----------



## Hont (18 Mar 2013)

thom said:


> enjoyed Stannard et al animating the finale on the replays.
> Kind of beautiful for Ciolek to pip Sagan and Cancellara for the biggest win of his career.


+1. From the moment Chavenel and Stannard got away it was compelling racing. They were two of the four heroes for me, alongside Ciolek (obv) and Taylor Phinney for that amazing (where did he come from) bridge to the lead group.


----------



## Buddfox (18 Mar 2013)

Hont said:


> Agree. Although I think Quigley probably employed the "trick" of looking at the race number and then the list of riders, because he was happily telling us exactly which rider was in the process of abandoning when Magnus (and anyone else watching the screen) could tell that the rider was just changing a tyre. He then self-critiqued himself for not looking at the screen.
> 
> Re. the wrong captions, I'm really not sure how Johan van Summeran could be confused for Ian Stannard. They're not even on the same team FFS. Stannard had even thoughtfully worn a GB helmet, so it didn't matter that he had a rain cape on.


 
Yes, that was a bit unfortunate, I was watching it thinking 'Looks like a mechanical to me...!'


----------



## Buddfox (18 Mar 2013)

Hont said:


> +1. From the moment Chavenel and Stannard got away it was compelling racing. They were two of the four heroes for me, alongside Ciolek (obv) and Taylor Phinney for that amazing (where did he come from) bridge to the lead group.


 
I absolutely loved the Stannard / Chavanel move. That was some big balls from Stannard considering the company he was keeping - awesome effort.


----------



## thom (18 Mar 2013)

Buddfox said:


> I absolutely loved the Stannard / Chavanel move. That was some big balls from Stannard considering the company he was keeping - awesome effort.


Yeah its a shame Geraint Thomas crashed out because Stannard was riding for him (I think). We don't have a feel for Thomas' form yet but given the SKY team performance was much improved on last year, he might have been able to contribute to the finale too.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (18 Mar 2013)

I'm amazed at some of the stupid comments on other forums about Ciolek not deserving the win because he is a 'wheelsucker'. He's a sprinter. It is up to other types of riders to lose sprinters or they will beat you in the err, sprint. Plus he staged an amazing fightback after seeming like he was dropped and out of it on the second-last climb. I think we were all surprised he was there at all. It was a fantastic ride by him both in terms of guts and tactics.


----------



## Buddfox (18 Mar 2013)

Flying_Monkey said:


> I'm amazed at some of the stupid comments on other forums about Ciolek not deserving the win because he is a 'wheelsucker'. He's a sprinter. It is up to other types of riders to lose sprinters or they will beat you in the err, sprint. Plus he staged an amazing fightback after seeming like he was dropped and out of it on the second-last climb. I think we were all surprised he was there at all. It was a fantastic ride by him both in terms of guts and tactics.


 
Yes, agreed. Watching it, knowing the result, it was fascinating as they observed him being dropped, I think on La Cipressa right? He did well to get back on, and you can't fault tactics. It's a race after all.

I was left wondering, with the other bunch just 14" back, whether or not there would have been any prospect of the 7 being caught for a bunch sprint. Props to Phinney for getting back on at the end. Also, was pleased Cav stuck with it to finish 9th. Others would have dropped out knowing they wouldn't win (er, Tom Boonen...? :-) )


----------



## raindog (19 Mar 2013)

a good look back at sunday's race
http://www.cyclingnews.com/features/10-conclusions-from-milan-san-remo-1


----------



## beastie (19 Mar 2013)

Flying_Monkey said:


> I'm amazed at some of the stupid comments on other forums about Ciolek not deserving the win because he is a 'wheelsucker'. He's a sprinter. It is up to other types of riders to lose sprinters or they will beat you in the err, sprint. Plus he staged an amazing fightback after seeming like he was dropped and out of it on the second-last climb. I think we were all surprised he was there at all. It was a fantastic ride by him both in terms of guts and tactics.


This is why you should only visit these other forums to pick up any news or gossip, and for no more. Full of nutters.


----------



## Happiness Stan (19 Mar 2013)

The Couch said:


> To be honest, I understand his point that he was saying that the organization knew about the Turchino situation before the start. So they either 1. let the riders start and completely finish the stage
> 2. or they just directly start in whatever-the-place-was-called where they had their second start
> 
> He was saying, that there were tons of guys already dropped (he was saying close to 100 guys) already in the "first race" but that the whole peloton was put together again at the re-start so he felt that was very unfair for the guys who had been "racing" in the snowy first part.
> ...


Cav must have been thrilled that his team mates pussied out while he soldiered on to 9th place. Where might he have finished if Boonan, Terpstra and Vandenberg had not decided to snuggle up under a duvet with a mug of Ovaltine? Flandrians? My arse.


----------

